# Dog bathtub or shower



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Has anyone built or bought a dog bath tub or shower? One of mine needs regular bathing for a while and getting to a do-it-yourself dog wash is inconvenient. The paid dog wash has hooks and short leads attached to the wall so the dog can’t leave. I don’t have a space to build a whole dog bathtub, but might be able to rig up something outside, except it won’t have hot water. I don’t have a bathtub suitable for a dog and if I use the shower, I’m going to get soaked. What do you use?


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

My in laws had a walk in shower and had bought a handheld shower head. Smaller dog, cocker spaniel,but worked well for them!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Myself, I washed outside with spray attachment on the hose, only in summer! And still got soaked! We have a kennel on the patio and I put the leash on, hook it thru the kennel fence.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I have a semi walk in shower with a door. The door keeps the dog from escaping. When I wash him (with the handheld showerhead), I'm expecting to get wet also, so I wear a swimsuit or shorts. It's the easiest place to wash him because I place a hair catcher in the drain and rinse off the sides easily after washing the dog. Very little cleaning to do afterwards. I always wash him just before I take a shower myself. I'm already wet anyway, so no big deal.

In the summer, I washed him outside a few times with the hose. That's a battle. Unfortunately, I don't have a place I can tie him so I need another person to hold the dog. It's a whole hassle so I don't do that anymore.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You can unscrew the aerator from your sink faucet and with an attachment from the hardware store run a hose out of the window for warm water.Or a handheld shower thingy for indoors.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've used tubs before. It requires putting a bunch of stuff in the bathroom away and a lot of towels on the floor. And a human without clothes... I would suds my dogs outside of the tub, then call them in for a rinse. They loved it. I used treats and a no-slip mat in the tub. One dog liked to jump in and out. what the heck, it was OK by me. I wanted to keep the experience fun for the dogs. 



On the other hand, they make a plastic tub for bathing dogs. You can sit it up on a table outdoors. I like the ideas given about rigging up hot water.


----------



## RSharpe75 (Oct 12, 2018)

I saw this advertised once and thought it was a cool-ish idea:

https://www.petplanet.co.uk/product_group.asp?dept_id=94&pg_id=2833


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> You can unscrew the aerator from your sink faucet and with an attachment from the hardware store run a hose out of the window for warm water.Or a handheld shower thingy for indoors.


I wonder if we can add a hot water tap outside? It would be challenging to run water from the kitchen to a tub. But it’s a good idea. Icy hose water isn’t very exciting for a dog who already doesn’t like baths.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

RSharpe75 said:


> I saw this advertised once and thought it was a cool-ish idea:
> 
> https://www.petplanet.co.uk/product_group.asp?dept_id=94&pg_id=2833


I like this if it works. I read reviews on Chewy and Amazon. Mixed but generally positive. I wonder if it is tippy if the dog gets squirmy.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

https://www.aconcordcarpenter.com/how-to-build-a-dog-wash-station.html


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

We bought a $3 adapter. We unscrewed the end of our kitchen sink faucet, screwed on the adapter, and connected the hose to our kitchen sink faucet, and ran it out the back door. Yay, warm running water outside! We bathed our dog on the deck. It wasn't perfect though, because we tried to wait for pretty warm days (above 65) and if you live in a cold snowy climate, I guess it would still be tough to bathe your dog from September-April!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

On the rare occasion I do give the dogs a bath, I just bring them in the shower with me. I’ve found that even bathing outdoors with a nozzle still results in getting wet with dog hair, and as a result inherit wearing a wet dog scent. No such worries in the shower.


----------

